# Labels



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 7, 2006)

Who uses what ? My bottles are nicely corked & shrink wraped and look great untill you get down to the label  . I don't want to use any premade labels. I want to print up my own. But what is the best way to go about it ? What paper ,glue ect.... Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## TEDOW (Nov 8, 2006)

I have always used Avery shipping labels. They seem to stick fine and come of nice when washed (I have heard some people spray them with a clear Deft). I do buy the higher grade for Ink Jet printers, less ink running.

As far as lay out, I picked up a software program called "The Print Shop" by Broderbund several years ago when Circuit City was dumping it for $9.99. It has ten discs and thousands of clip art images. The program has worked great to custumize my labels.

Also, for ideas or to grab images, you can go to Googles home search page and click on the word "Images", type in wine and enjoy the results. All images can be copied to your computer and then brought into your program to custumize.

As noted above I have spent little and had great results.

Good luck!

T


----------



## Igorwine (Nov 8, 2006)

From being on the Homebrewtalk.com forum (partnered with this forum), alot of people mention a free graphics program called GIMP. You can find it with google. 

It's a lot like photoshop but again is "FREE". Took some getting use to the control and functions but is quite powerful.

Give it a try...SINCE IT'S FREE!!!!

IGOR


----------



## Igorwine (Nov 8, 2006)

And I just realized I didn't come close to answering your question....sorry...

Well maybe the information may help anyway.....

STUPID IGOR


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help !


----------



## Luc (Nov 9, 2006)

dizzyswimmer said:


> Who uses what ? My bottles are nicely corked & shrink wraped and look great untill you get down to the label  . I don't want to use any premade labels. I want to print up my own. But what is the best way to go about it ? What paper ,glue ect.... Thanks for any and all help.



At first I used self-adhesive labels and printed them on my computer. But they would not come off the bottles easily  

So now I use a different approach.
First I decide what to have on the label: Photo, drawing and the text.
Then I ask my girlfriend to design a label with all these things. (She is the creative one, look at my avatar)
I then scan the design or make it anew with the aid of several programs on my computer.
I use The Gimp and openoffice or Scibus but that is because I am a Linux addict. Photoshop and Word should do the trick. Publisher is even better.

Then I start looking at printing paper. It has to be thick enough to not let any light true if it is used on white bottles. On green bottles this does not matter. But to be on the safe side I always use some thick paper (more as 80 grams).

Then I print the labels (often more than one on a piece of paper) and cut them with a paper cutter or Photo cutter (I am a hobby bookbinder also, so I have different paper handling utilities at home).

Now these semi-labels have to be protected from moisture so I spray them with hair-spray.

And now for the good part.
I glue them with milk. Just turn the labels around and moisture them with milk from your fridgerater. This glues fantastic and the labels come off with water effortlessly.

Luc


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 10, 2006)

That is very interesting! I may try gluing with milk. Thanks


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with Luc. Here is what I do... quite similar.....

I am a web developer by hobby and wine lover who just got started into this. I use a program called Paint Shop Pro. This program allows beginners to Intermediate users an easy to use program to create and edit images. You can save one from the net, open it with this program, crop it down, resize it, etc. This is very cheap and with all of the features well worth it. I will post again from the home computer with the label I made later.... 

I edit the image so I have two labels per sheet of plain copy paper (any cheap paper will do). I then use an ink jet (HP Deskjet 3650) and print one page. My wife brings it to her workplace and copies that sheet with a color copier using the same cheap paper so we have enough for 30 bottles. She then cuts them with a paper cutter, again, similar to Luc's suggestion. 

Our VT Home Brew Supply store owner gave us the tip on milk and this stuff is the best! I turn each over, wet the whole back using a grill brush and then place it on the bottle. You have to be very careful not to push down until you are ready, as it WILL stick where you place it! 

I don't use hair spray and now understand why, as some labels will start to get fuzzy after you wipe/press the label on with an old t-shirt. 

So far everyone is very impressed with our first batch, including the label. My wife and I chose a set of pictures we took in Montana as our center image, within the layout I designed.

I will post again with the armature label I created. If anyone wants it in PSP, or as a jpeg for your own editing, let me know!

Here is the image:


----------



## English (Mar 25, 2007)

So when you're talking about using "milk" are you talking about whole milk or 2%. Does it matter? Yeah I know this is probably a really dumb question, but hey I like 2% and that's what I've got in the fridge!


----------



## Luc (Mar 26, 2007)

The fat in the milk is not important.

The labels would not grow fatter if you were not using skimmed milk  

Seriously it is not the fat that is the glue it is the egg-white (is that a good word in english we call it 'eiwit')

Luc


----------



## English (Mar 26, 2007)

*Egg White?*

How did we get from milk to egg whites?
Anyway, I mixed up a 50/50 solution of good ol' Elmers Glue and milk. We'll see how well the labels stick with that. 
Why is it that the paper always curls the wrong way when you get it wet before sticking it on the bottle?


----------



## Luc (Mar 27, 2007)

English said:


> How did we get from milk to egg whites?
> Anyway, I mixed up a 50/50 solution of good ol' Elmers Glue and milk. We'll see how well the labels stick with that.
> Why is it that the paper always curls the wrong way when you get it wet before sticking it on the bottle?



Sorry language barrier here  

The correct word is albumen.

Luc


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 31, 2007)

Fenton, nice job on those labels. And I also plan on trying out that milk idea.


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 17, 2007)

I make my own lables using a good quality photo paper and a color printer. What I found best for glue is a good old glue stick, albeit a little time consuming when doing a lot of labeling but the lable comes off very easily with a quick soak in water when I want to reuse the bottle.


----------



## FentonCellars (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been away working on my home theater (which will free up the space for my wine cellar I plan on completing). Yes, I use milk with my grill brush. True the label does curl quickly (left and right sides curl into a tube shape), but this is easier to hold on either side and place onto the bottle. The other good part about this method is that if you are slightly offset, you can still adjust, since the label will still move a bit. Finally, using a towel, I "pat" the label dry. In some cases, a VERY light brush of an old shirt or towel from the middle to the outside (all the way around) will get the rest of the milk out. This light brushing method also makes the label a bit fuzzy, so it looks like the label aged a bit or you used good paper when you really bought cheap stuff. When it is finally said and done, the label is smooth with no wrinkles and no gobs of glue.

Many many tricks out there. I'm sure you will find your own method.


----------



## bruno (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried skim milk to glue some labels this weekend and it worked wonderful.


----------



## weltercat (Dec 17, 2007)

Luc said:


> At first I used self-adhesive labels and printed them on my computer. But they would not come off the bottles easily
> 
> So now I use a different approach.
> First I decide what to have on the label: Photo, drawing and the text.
> ...



Wow! What great advice. I cannot wait to try that. I too am a Linux user (Ubuntu) so I use openoffice and gimp as well but I usually use sticker paper and cut out the labels. I just cant wait to try the hairspray trick and milk.


----------



## Noontime (Dec 21, 2007)

FentonCellars- that's a great label. Clean and crisp with a great use of color.


----------



## HomerT (Mar 28, 2008)

I mentioned this on thew beer board as well. I use Avery 6464 Removable Laserjet/inkJet lables. They are designed to be removable, and peel off in one piece with no residue. And when run through the color laserjet here at work (don't tell the boss) they won't even run in an ice bath in the cooler. 

I just labled 51 bottles of beer, 48 bottles of cider, and 120 bottles of wine with them last night (see my other thread). I found a place online to get them for $16.xx a pack (150 lables per pack), which isn't too bad for the ease of a peel and stick, easy to remove label.

-Todd


----------



## bein_bein (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys,
I tried the milk-glue on my last batch . While they stuck to the bottle great initially, I am now finding (4 months later)that if I handle the bottles the labels come off very easily! Like..in your hand easily....
Has anyone else had this problem? Has anyone tried using straight egg whites?!?


----------



## Luc (Dec 1, 2008)

I have several bottles which are for a long time (years)
in my sub-basement below my house.
All treated with milk and upto now never had
issues.

Is the storing place humid ???
Humidity will loosen the labels.

Was the whole label smeared with milk or
just a part ??

Luc


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 1, 2008)

We smeard the whole label, but yes, my cellar is humid during the summer 
I had a feeling the humidity might cause a problem, that's why I was wondering if egg whites might be a little less susceptible to moisture. Either that or I'll have to look for a different glueing method...


----------



## bruno (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had milk labels on some of my bottles for over 1 year. They actually seem to get a stronger bond the longer they sit. I tried to pull one off without soaking first, and it tore the paper.But once soaked, they fall right off. I have used skim, 1/2% and 2%, all seem to work good.


----------



## zendog3 (Dec 5, 2008)

*I use Avery labels*

I use the 6-up label. The nice thing is they are self stick and they have nice die cut edges. The bad thing is they do not make just the right size for wine bottles. I spray a whole sheet of 6 libels before I peel them off and stick them on the bottle. If I do not spray them, they run after they have been in the refrigerator.

I use two Mac programs to make labels: PAGES which is about like MS Publisher and another program called Comic Life. Comic life is usually used to make cartoon comics but some of my most interesting labels are made from Comic life.

For folks who do not know this trick, you can capture any image on the web by finding it in the browser and then just dragging it onto the desk top. They are copyright so I use these only for my own personal use.


----------



## thegarrison (Dec 5, 2008)

*Thank you for the info re: labelling.*

I am just about to produce my first batch of labels - for the first batch of Merlot. My daughter designed one and I purchased labels to print. Next time (when the labels are gone) I am going to try the milk and my own design. Thanks for the encouragement and the SOP! It's also time to bottle my next two batches of wine.


----------

